# Introducing a tiel to budgies



## jckeets (Jun 15, 2014)

Hi, we finally have a baby tiel that will be coming home in 7 weeks. After quarantine is over what is the best way to introduce my new guy to Rickey and Lucy? I don't plan on housing them together but both cages will be in the same area. Rickey is very laid back and I don't think he will bother a tiel but Lucy is possessive over Rickey so I'm wondering how that will work out. I'm hoping my tiel will be very bonded to me and that will help Rickey and Lucy a little. They are pretty tame but not as trusting as I would like.

Hopefully someone can share their experience


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

After quarantine, my tiel went to the bird room with the budgies, but in a cage (budgies have the whole room). I only let him out of the cage to leave the room and be with me for the first few week's, maybe longer. I then started giving him 10-15 minutes with them daily, under my close supervision.

This has been the routine since about October. Whenever I am in the room cleaning, feeding, enjoying the budgies, etc. he is out with them. My personal experience has been the opposite of what is most often reported. My tiel seem's to be more of a budgie pester, than the budgies pestering him. Perhap's it is because I have wonderfully laid back English budgies....don't know, but that would be my guess. At present, I have no plan's of ever letting the tiel live cageless, and unsupervised with the budgies...


----------



## jckeets (Jun 15, 2014)

Jonah said:


> After quarantine, my tiel went to the bird room with the budgies, but in a cage (budgies have the whole room). I only let him out of the cage to leave the room and be with me for the first few week's, maybe longer. I then started giving him 10-15 minutes with them daily, under my close supervision.
> 
> This has been the routine since about October. Whenever I am in the room cleaning, feeding, enjoying the budgies, etc. he is out with them. My personal experience has been the opposite of what is most often reported. My tiel seem's to be more of a budgie pester, than the budgies pestering him. Perhap's it is because I have wonderfully laid back English budgies....don't know, but that would be my guess. At present, I have no plan's of ever letting the tiel live cageless, and unsupervised with the budgies...


After quarantine he will be in the main part of the house where my budgies are. They are always out though either sitting on the tv or their play gym on the kitchen counter. I'm worried though because I want a tiel that is clingy to me and always with me and they don't get along. I don't want to keep the budgies caged all day either though if that makes sence. I just really want them to get along so we can continue our same routine with a new guy.

We made the mistake thinking we could keep two bearded dragons on the same level and just them being in the same room made one get aggressive. He still gets jelous over the birds lol creep. I just don't want this to happen with the birds I would hate to put someone upstairs where I spend maybe 7% of the day.


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Is your tiel being hand fed/raised ? My tiel came to me very tame, and him and I developed quite the strong bond. Even though I give him time with the budgies, most of the time when I stay in the room for more than about 5 minutes, he will fly over to my shoulder to be with me and get his head scratched. I think your setup will work out the same way...


----------



## jckeets (Jun 15, 2014)

Jonah said:


> Is your tiel being hand fed/raised ? My tiel came to me very tame, and him and I developed quite the strong bond. Even though I give him time with the budgies, most of the time when I stay in the room for more than about 5 minutes, he will fly over to my shoulder to be with me and get his head scratched. I think your setup will work out the same way...


Yes he is handfed and we see him once a week till he comes home. He is only around a month now so we have some time to bond before he comes home. When he gets a little bigger we get to take him in a visiting room so we can spend extra time with him. Hoping this helps him get to know me so he will be extra bonded lol. I was wanting a needy/clingy bird since I'm home all day alone.


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Your baby tiel looks like he is turning into a beautifully colored bird 
As far as him getting along with the budgies-you just have to wait and see. For the most part, cockatiels and budgies can live peacefully together (not in the same cage though), and won't attack each other like some other species would. I think your cockatiel may even appreciate their company. However, if you see that your budgies are constantly bugging the cockatiel, you may want to keep the budgies in a different room. Just be prepared for a few outcomes.*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Lillahine said:


> I was wanting a needy/clingy bird since I'm home all day alone.


Be careful what you wish for....


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*


Jonah said:



Be careful what you wish for....

Click to expand...

I agree, lol! That clinginess quickly becomes old :laughing:
Don't get surprised if your tiel flock calls for you a lot.*


----------



## jckeets (Jun 15, 2014)

eduardo said:


> *
> 
> I agree, lol! That clinginess quickly becomes old :laughing:
> Don't get surprised if your tiel flock calls for you a lot.*


Lol I don't think I will mind. Are a lot of tiels like this? I'm hoping this rubs off on my budgies who want to be in their cage all day. They are tame but still prefer each other over me. They have come long ways from when I first got them. I'm hoping to have a more social companion.

Lol we'll see, I bet in a few months I have a post "Help my tiel is driving me nuts" or "I can't go to the bathroom without my bird" lol


----------



## jckeets (Jun 15, 2014)

Jonah said:


> Be careful what you wish for....


Hehe I have been warned. My husband says I obsess over the budgies already it's bound to happen with a tiel so he will probably will be clingy.


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*


Lillahine said:



Lol I don't think I will mind. Are a lot of tiels like this? I'm hoping this rubs off on my budgies who want to be in their cage all day. They are tame but still prefer each other over me. They have come long ways from when I first got them. I'm hoping to have a more social companion.

Lol we'll see, I bet in a few months I have a post "Help my tiel is driving me nuts" or "I can't go to the bathroom without my bird" lol

Click to expand...

Ok, this "can't go to the bathroom without my bird" has happened to me. With both of mine, actually. They follow me around the house like puppy dogs. Cockatiels are VERY different than budgies.*


----------



## jckeets (Jun 15, 2014)

eduardo said:


> *
> 
> Ok, this "can't go to the bathroom without my bird" has happened to me. With both of mine, actually. They follow me around the house like puppy dogs. Cockatiels are VERY different than budgies.*


Lol, I'm looking for different. Sometimes when I leave the room Lucy flock calls me. I can't imagine all my birds going into be bathroom with me. Haha I just picture sitting on the toilet with a bird on my shoulder. Lol I thought my kids were bad.


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

You warned me when I first got Shiloh Dee....everything you said has been found to be spot on. Shiloh whistles to the budgies on and off all day long. King Solomon apparently enjoy's every bit of it and is almost alway's sitting right by Shiloh's cage watching him and chirping and singing back. Every time Shiloh gets out of the cage he goes looking for his green budgie buddy and goes right up to him with the wing's back in the heart shape, and whistling away...I am gonna get a pic or video of it because it is not only cute, but funny. My budgies seem to want nothing to do with Shiloh apart from that though, and he loses interest in them pretty quick too...

Jessica, you will love your tiel, and I can't wait to see pic's and hear about the new adventures...


----------



## mspvice (Jul 15, 2014)

Lots of good advice guys! 
Jessica, we are in similar boat  I have 2 budgies that have my full attention. They bring me so much happiness. I obsess about them all day. One of them will give me kisses and hang out with me for a bit, the second will hang out if I allow her to nibble on my clothes and hair.... but I want them to want to be with me all day  So we started looking for a tiel to add to our flock. We wanted a tiel for a few reasons. One, we had one years ago and loved her. Second, I wanted a species that might get along with my darling budgies. Third, I think tiels can be the puppy dogs of birds haha. 
So we have just had our tiel about 2 weeks. The above posts shed a lot of light on some of my concerns. 
Good luck with your tiel. The baby pictures are just adorable!


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*


Jonah said:



You warned me when I first got Shiloh Dee....everything you said has been found to be spot on. Shiloh whistles to the budgies on and off all day long. King Solomon apparently enjoy's every bit of it and is almost alway's sitting right by Shiloh's cage watching him and chirping and singing back. Every time Shiloh gets out of the cage he goes looking for his green budgie buddy and goes right up to him with the wing's back in the heart shape, and whistling away...I am gonna get a pic or video of it because it is not only cute, but funny. My budgies seem to want nothing to do with Shiloh apart from that though, and he loses interest in them pretty quick too...

Jessica, you will love your tiel, and I can't wait to see pic's and hear about the new adventures...

Click to expand...

Randy, I would love to see Shiloh whistling to his green buddy, that must be super cute 


mspvice said:



I think tiels can be the puppy dogs of birds haha.

Click to expand...

You are absolutely right! That is the biggest reason I love cockatiels! *


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

I will try and get some pics of that this weekend Dee...shouldn't be too tough...


----------



## jckeets (Jun 15, 2014)

mspvice said:


> Lots of good advice guys!
> Jessica, we are in similar boat  I have 2 budgies that have my full attention. They bring me so much happiness. I obsess about them all day. One of them will give me kisses and hang out with me for a bit, the second will hang out if I allow her to nibble on my clothes and hair.... but I want them to want to be with me all day  So we started looking for a tiel to add to our flock. We wanted a tiel for a few reasons. One, we had one years ago and loved her. Second, I wanted a species that might get along with my darling budgies. Third, I think tiels can be the puppy dogs of birds haha.
> So we have just had our tiel about 2 weeks. The above posts shed a lot of light on some of my concerns.
> Good luck with your tiel. The baby pictures are just adorable!


I can't wait to hear how they all get along. We got our first budgie to rescue her and than a companion for her. We absolutely adore them and they are sweet but I was hoping for more. That is why we chose a tiel, lol I love my budgies more than love me. A while I ago I was questioning what to get and was thinking about a conure, male eclectuse or a tiel. After really asking around and doing research a tiel sounded like the ideal new member. He/she will be a new experience for sure.


----------



## jckeets (Jun 15, 2014)

Jonah said:


> I will try and get some pics of that this weekend Dee...shouldn't be too tough...


I would love to see this too, sounds super cute.


----------

